# Hunting For A New Vet Post Addison's Diagnosis



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good moves all the way. is there any chance you, like nifty, are near a university? or at minimum could contact one with a school of veterinary medicine that could refer you to someone in your area that follows dr. bates' protocols? you also said the facebook group you belong to involves vets. maybe one of them knows a vet in your area? hope you find someone soon skilled in the treatment of addison's and can at least put your mind at rest on that score.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You are a girl after my own heart.....fighting for what you believe is going to be the best treatment for Wrex!!! The long term use of Prednisone and it's side effects is a well known fact, and that you want to go for the lowest dose possible will just help him to live a longer healthier life IMO!!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wrex has Addisons? Oh goodness when did this happen? You are a good mama to be looking out for the best for Wrex!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My vet followed the protocol set down by the U of Illinois vet school.who diagnosed my Dasher with Addisons. The protocol dictated testing his electrolytes every few weeks for a month or so. Then we tested him about every month and then several times a year or whenever I requested.

My vet had to learn the protocol but was willing to research it for me. She would have been open to discussing a new type of protocol If I had asked.

Look for an open minded vet who also does not want to overdose your dog. As long as they are willing to research and learn a new protocol, they do not have to be that experienced with treating Addisons dogs. Sometimes it is a matter of attitude more than experience.

Ultimately Wrex is your dog and if you want to try this new protocol, your vet should assist you in this effort. I also changed vets to find one who treated my dog like I wanted him to be treated.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> Wrex has Addisons? Oh goodness when did this happen? You are a good mama to be looking out for the best for Wrex!


LOL, Literally just last week. The official test result came back yesterday, but he received his first treatment last Saturday. We had to hospitalize him last friday night because he hadn't been drinking or eating for 3 days and had started vomiting bile. So Sad He's Sick Is the thread.

He's back to normal...ish now that he's on meds.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear Wrex had Addison's. I applaud your doing research and looking for a vet who will treat you Wrex as a patient and now just a number. Please keep us posted on what you decide and how Wrex is doing!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MiniPoo said:


> Look for an open minded vet who also does not want to overdose your dog. As long as they are willing to research and learn a new protocol, they do not have to be that experienced with treating Addisons dogs. Sometimes it is a matter of attitude more than experience.


I agree... I'm not sure it's fair to ask the average, all-purpose vet to know the latest on Canine Addison's. But one that's willing to learn would be an excellent find.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You are a girl after my own heart.....fighting for what you believe is going to be the best treatment for Wrex!!! The long term use of Prednisone and it's side effects is a well known fact, and that you want to go for the lowest dose possible will just help him to live a longer healthier life IMO!!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!


I'm glad you guys don't feel like I am overreacting. 



MiniPoo said:


> Look for an open minded vet who also does not want to overdose your dog. As long as they are willing to research and learn a new protocol, they do not have to be that experienced with treating Addisons dogs. Sometimes it is a matter of attitude more than experience.





Countryboy said:


> I agree... I'm not sure it's fair to ask the average, all-purpose vet to know the latest on Canine Addison's. But one that's willing to learn would be an excellent find.


This is precisely what I'm after. Not necessarily someone who is already familiar, but someone willing to look at it and discuss it. Wrex is only 16 months we have a long life of treatment ahead of us. I want to work with someone who is at least INTERESTED in treatment advances.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I too would have very little tolerance for a vet who doesn't want to update their practice. It's one thing to be unaware- but it's a whole different story to remain unaware once you know there are new advances. Hope you're able to find someone more congruent with what Wrex needs.


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

Huge props to you for doing the research and being willing to look for a new vet! It's so important to have a vet who stays on top of current research (and if not one who is willing to listen and then read up). Not knowing about research in there field and not caring is a huge deal breaker! Prednisone is a tough drug on the body and for a young dog it is very important that the dosage is managed carefully.

Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

April the weimaraner is on the standard every other day low dose prednisone, and percorten shots every month, treatment protocol. We've done this for ten years. It worked beautifully for our dog, and still does. 

Prednisone is a scary drug, but remember that your dog's adrenal glands no longer produce cortisone. Low dose Prednisone replaces the natural cortisone they don't produce, just like insulin injections replace the natural insulin type 1 diabetes don't produce. 

The evil side effects from prednisone (eg. weight gain, thirst, excessive panting) do not occur. High dose prednisone, like what our dogs get after an allergic reaction, causes side effects. 5mg every other day probably isn't enough to trigger those side effects. That's a tiny amount. April takes the same dose. We don't notice a change in April. 

The only side effect of percorten is a dog with afterburners, instead of lying down on the couch. This stuff is like spinach for Popeye. Before April was diagnosed, I thought I had the calmest, sweetest, most quiet weimaraner in the world. Then... percorten turned April back into a normal young weimaraner, and she remembered how to bounce off the walls. Seriously. Have you ever seen a dog do parkour? The lamp broke, but I laughed until I cried. April turned back into a super ball with fur. Which was a good thing. Er, I think.

We know April needs her shot when she slows down from a super ball, to a tennis ball, to a playground ball, to a couch potato. She gets her shot of Percorten, and BOOM! She's back! Oh dear heaven, she's back. April? What was that noise? April? What did you do now? How did you get the potato chips out of the cupboard? 

Getting the dose adjusted every four months is a good idea, and searching for a vet who is up to date on the latest protocols, is too. However, there is nothing wrong with percorten monthly and 5mg of prednisone every other day. It works for us, ten years and counting. 

I hope hearing about how this protocol works in the real world helps you figure out how to help your dog. Every dog is different, but I have hope that things will smooth out. I just wanted to let you know what works for us. Once the hormones are replaced and balanced, life is good again. I hope you have the same happy ending with your dog. Gentle hugs.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> April the weimaraner is on the standard every other day low dose prednisone, and percorten shots every month, treatment protocol. We've done this for ten years. It worked beautifully for our dog, and still does.
> 
> Prednisone is a scary drug, but remember that your dog's adrenal glands no longer produce cortisone. Low dose Prednisone replaces the natural cortisone they don't produce, just like insulin injections replace the natural insulin type 1 diabetes don't produce.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience, Click-N-Treat! It's good to hear April has done so well on her treatment. Dog parkour? I'm cracking up over here! I get the laughing over the lamp too. It's relief when you realize they really are going to be ok.

I know my posts really focus on the point of low dose protocols, but the more I turn things over in my head, the more little things about that visit with the vet bother me, and so with my history there of being passed from one doc to another with what feels like an attitude of "here's some medicine, have a nice day" isn't working for me anymore. If I'm going to be managing a life-long illness, I want my vet to not just talk to me, but listen to me. When I meet the vet who values my involvement and desire to be educated on the condition, then I would happily get on board whatever treatment they feel is best.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

*Some Positive Progress*

On Friday, I cold-called a couple vet offices. I explained what I was looking for and had one very kind receptionist tell me that she didn't know which protocols her doctor used, but that she was certain he would be happy to meet with me and talk about it. I scheduled a consultation appointment, which will be this Friday morning. 

Monday morning, the potential vet office called me back, asking if I could have Wrex's diagnosis records sent over before my appointment. At the suggestion of someone on the Addison's FB page, I put together a packet of information which contained a great deal of information: 

stim test and electrolyte results
Abstract and first page preview for the March 2013 article in Australian Veterinary Journal which discusses use of low dose protocols for hypoadrenocorticism in dogs
interview with the author of the article
a brief statement of opinion on every day prednisone dosing from endocrinevet.info 
information on how to reach Dr. Bates, who will consult with vets regarding low dose protocols
). 
I also included a cover page summarizing the facts and time line of Wrex's case. I stated that my current vet was not interested in discussing low dose protocols and that I’m hoping to find a doctor willing to review the information that’s available and have a conversation about whether this type of treatment would be an option for my dog.

I delivered this packet at 1pm on Monday. 5.5 hours later the doctor emailed me! He complimented me for doing my homework and being thorough in my research. Then he said that he reviewed the documentation I left and "pretty much agree with all that's in the article."

I've got high hopes for this new vet. Knowing that he actually looked at the paperwork and then responded is a good sign, I think!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that the fact that the vet asked for Wrex's records well before your meeting, then read and appreciated your dossier _and_ got back to you about it, are all very good signals. I do hope this practice turns out to be just right! I think you can often tell almost as soon as you walk through the door, from the demeanour of the staff and whether they are focussed on you and your dog, or you and your credit card...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Just the fact that he read your dossier and called you back so soon is a really good sign!! Good luck................I hope you have a 'meeting of the minds' with him!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I have 100% support for what you are doing for Wrex.

When Pushkin was diagnosed with his Immune-Mediated Thrombocytoplenia we were so lucky that one of the vets in the group we were with was willing to research the disease. She was in touch with laboratories and the Vet's school in Liverpool about dealing with it, and never, ever made me feel like a pain for questioning or worrying about things. 

When we knew we were moving back to the UK I emailed the main vets group here and asked them specifically if anyone had experience with the disease, and got an email back very quickly.

You need confidence in your vet. Your beloved is in their hands.

This new one sounds the business!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Cmarrie, you are an absolute rock star. Thank all that is good that Wrex ended up in his right family. I love your approach to the vets and this second one sounds promising. Face to face with any medical professional is terribly hard for me, too, at least most of them. You've handled this perfectly and can I just say Huzzah to YOU !!!!!!!!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

*Success!*

So, I consulted with a new vet today (we are 8 days post diagnosis), and I think this is going to work out for Wrex! 

Wrex was curious and comfortable with each person he met, and naturally, they were all enamored with my charming boy. The doctor was friendly and listened. What's most important was he said, "I read through all your research (that I had dropped off before the appointment) and then I did some of my own." Music to my ears! He went on to say that while Dr Bates talks about starting low and working your way up, the general consensus he found in his research was starting with the standard accepted dose and working your way down. Since Wrex's first shot was the standard dose for his weight, this makes sense to me...and we will get to the same goal in the end. He suggested that as long as Wrex is doing well and not exhibiting side effects, that he remain on the 5mg/day pred for now while we work on the Percortin doseage. But, that we can plan on weening Wrex to a lower pred dose in the future.

Of course, we talked about plenty of other Wrex related things, and I was very satisfied. We did a 14-day electrolyte check and all is well. I bring Wrex back on the 27th (day 28). They will check his electrolytes again, and if things look good, we will reduce the Percortin by 10%.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

That's great news. You must be so happy to have a vet that is working with you! I second hurray!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I think you really scored with finding this vet. Great job!

So very glad to hings are moving in the right direction for your lovely boy Wrex.

Have a wonderful weekend.

VQ


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like you found a vet that will listen to you and work with you and give you good advice based on his own experience and research combined. I think working down to a lower dose is safer for Wrex and makes a lot of sense. Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YAY!* EXCELLENT JOB of finding a vet who listens and treats you as a full partner in Wrex's care!:adore:That's great poodle mothering on your part, also very heartening to hear. Wrex is great hands all around!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Excellent news! Glad to hear you found the right vet! Whoo hoo!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good news is always great to hear!!!! So good that you have found a Vet that 'talks with you' NOT 'at you' !!!!!!! Hope Wrex continues to improve!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is very good news! His conservative approach makes sense. The last thing you or poor Wrex need is another crisis. You and the vet are on the same page and (yay!) the page has footnotes.


----------

